# Repeated ICSI/IVF failure and immune testing



## LauraM2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi, we've just gone through our 3rd failed cycle of ICSI. Every time the cycles go well and we get good quality embryos but then they just won't stick even though I'm supposed to be healthy. I read today about a theory of how some women have immune reactions to the embryos and their bodies kill them off and that's why they don't implant or they end up miscarrying. I do have allergic asthma so I'm wondering if perhaps I have an overactive immune system. I'm thinking of asking if I could get immune testing at GRI or pay for it at GCRM. Does anyone have experience of immune testing? Maybe I'm just clutching at straws but I want to understand why treatment isn't working for us when the doctors always seem to think we have a good chance. x


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Laura,  I always get steriods and blood thinners now and it is quite common i would ask for them. We are getting our immune results tomorrow took 6-8 weeks for them to be done but  was just a blood test.
Phone and ask tomorrow for a consultants appointment( we pushed for more help after our 4th BFN and if you ask for extra help you will get it)  i found  Dr Madina excellent nothing was to much trouble


----------



## LauraM2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply wanabmum. Sorry to hear about your BFNs and MCs  .  Last week when we went for OTD I put in a request for an app with a consultant so we should be getting a letter soon. I'm going to read up about immune testing so I'm clued up to ask the right questions when we see a Dr. I'll ask about the steroids and blood thinners also. Let me know how you get on with the results. Hope they can give you some insight into what's going wrong. x


----------

